# What Tivo Stream app is lacking



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

First I really like these devices; so much I bought another 2 for my other TVs before the price goes up (now I own 3 of them). Primarily I have them because they run Android TV, which, among other things, allows me to install a VPN and watch shows from other countries. The device is fast and the picture quality is good.

Now to the issue (aimed mostly at the Tivo developers). streaming consolidators will be the big thing for 2020, so you are on to a good idea with the Tivo Stream app, and it could be a great way to get ahead of the market (again), but it lacks in execution. There is no point in consolidating unless you become the primary way to navigate and launch apps in context; currently the Tivo stream is not consolidating some of the main players. maybe others can chime in here with their wishes, but here are my comments:


Live TV: I still watch close to 50% of my TV using a live TV streaming app. Without consolidating from the top live TV providers, you are missing most of the content most viewers will watch from. Sling is far from one of the top players, and even if it was, it still controls the minority of the market. *YouTube TV* and *Hulu with Live TV* are considered the top players here, without consolidating from those, the app becomes mostly useless to most consumers. Personally I use YouTube TV; you decided on Android for a platform, why not chose YouTube TV as the live TV provider? In any case, you really need all 3 of these to cover the market.
Other streaming providers. You have this well covered with Netflix and Prime Video, but there are some improvements that can be made:
Prime: Like many Prime users, I will not usually buy anything from Amazon, I only watch the stuff that comes free with Prime membership. I notice there is both a "Prime" and a "Prime Video" option for services, I think one of them is supposed to only show "free to me", but it doesn't do that. This should be fixed so that, for at least one option, if the show needs to be purchased, it does not show up as an option in Prime
BritBox: I know this is not as popular, but I do use it, and it would be nice to consolidate from here. Reelgood does it already.

Currently, I just disabled the app so that it doesn't junk up my home screen because it is largely useless to me (see other thread here on how to do that), but if support is added for at least YouTube TV, I will add it back in a heartbeat.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

The vast majority of people I personally know who are using live tv apps, are YouTube Tv users. Like 90% of them. Of course, this is just my close circle of friends and family, so nothing scientific here for those scientists or statisticians among you.

So yeah... adding the YTTV to integration is key to TiVo Stream 4K success. Sling TV users are probably a small minority


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

One other thing. There seems to be no way to mark episodes as "Watched", and there is no good ordering. Organization of shows needs to be better such that I can mark episodes and seasons as watched, and then order by most recently added unwatched episodes of shows. So:


When I watch the latest episode of a show in "my shows", it drops to the bottom of the list
I can mark episodes and series as watched so that they don't appear at the top until a new episode is added, maybe I watched them though another platform, so actually watching it from Tivo stream doesn't count, there needs to be a way to manually mark it watched
The shows are listed in an order so that the shows with the most recently added unwatched episodes appear at the top.
Checkout YouTube TV and Reelgood for ideas on how to do this right.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

@AussieFigjam, see the thread: TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection

Everything you have noted has already been captured, even BritBox!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

To be fair to Tivo, it's not like they can just pick any streaming service and use it built in. They need the providers permission.

The big fail is not allowing streaming from Tivo DVR's.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

AussieFigjam said:


> First I really like these devices; so much I bought another 2 for my other TVs before the price goes up (now I own 3 of them). Primarily I have them because they run Android TV, which, among other things, allows me to install a VPN and watch shows from other countries. The device is fast and the picture quality is good.
> 
> Now to the issue (aimed mostly at the Tivo developers). streaming consolidators will be the big thing for 2020, so you are on to a good idea with the Tivo Stream app, and it could be a great way to get ahead of the market (again), but it lacks in execution. There is no point in consolidating unless you become the primary way to navigate and launch apps in context; currently the Tivo stream is not consolidating some of the main players. maybe others can chime in here with their wishes, but here are my comments:
> 
> ...


So you know I watch Apple TV using a vpn on the device. Let's you use British tv apps too.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

schatham said:


> The big fail is not allowing streaming from Tivo DVR's.


I have a strong feeling that will come soon. Just a feeling.

Also, you know the Stream 4K is targeting the non-Tivo users probably. Not the current TiVo DVR owners, like me, who are unfortunately a very small minority


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

schatham said:


> To be fair to Tivo, it's not like they can just pick any streaming service and use it built in. They need the providers permission.
> 
> The big fail is not allowing streaming from Tivo DVR's.


Do they? How do startups like Reelgood and JustWatch have data from other subscription services like Starz, Showtime, and literally 50+ other streaming services?


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Did they disable the keyboard? I'm only getting voice option.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

CEO Dave Shull stated that it’s vitally important that TiVo get over its history as a DVR company, he said, noting, We’re only talking about streaming now. But Shull partnered with Sling to provide cloud streaming DVR service, but Sling requires customers to purchase a separate Air TV DVR as well as local storage to receive the broadcast network channels, but Tivo does not integrate the channels from Air TV into their app. 

The top ten rated shows are all from the broadcast networks. Most people will still need to purchase an additional Air TV DVR to meet their needs or else use some other legacy DVR like Tivo. CEO Dave Shull managed to deliver a device that doesn't eliminate a DVR and the customer must purchase a DVR from Sling, instead of TIVO, because Shull refuses to provide connectivity with the legacy Tivo DVRs.

Shull was well aware of the broadcast TV hole in this new device. Tivo had a beta Android app a few years ago that they shut down. At a mininum, that beta Android app should have been brought back to the Tivo stream and integrated into the Tivo app. 

If the customer is still going to have to purchase a DVR to receive the broadcast channels, why not enable connectivity to the DVRs that Tivo sells?


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

jimpmc said:


> Do they? How do startups like Reelgood and JustWatch have data from other subscription services like Starz, Showtime, and literally 50+ other streaming services?


I was referring to live TV streamers.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> CEO Dave Shull stated that it's vitally important that TiVo get over its history as a DVR company, he said, noting, We're only talking about streaming now. But Shull partnered with Sling to provide cloud streaming DVR service, but Sling requires customers to purchase a separate Air TV DVR as well as local storage to receive the broadcast network channels, but Tivo does not integrate the channels from Air TV into their app.
> 
> The top ten rated shows are all from the broadcast networks. Most people will still need to purchase an additional Air TV DVR to meet their needs or else use some other legacy DVR like Tivo. CEO Dave Shull managed to deliver a device that doesn't eliminate a DVR and the customer must purchase a DVR from Sling, instead of TIVO, because Shull refuses to provide connectivity with the legacy Tivo DVRs.
> 
> ...


I do notice while playing around with their offerings at Sling, that they offer some sort of bundle with something called AirTV and an antenna to get local channels. This confuses me so much! LOL! I have not cut the chord, still with Spectrum. One of the issues for me is that I would need to install a antenna on my roof, and I thought the appeal of Hulu and Youtube TV was that they have your local channels. So if I were to cut the chord, I'd go with one of them and not have the hassle of dealing with antennas. Or, am I not understanding something? Do I need to install antennas for Youtube TV or Hulu TV too?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

siratfus said:


> I do notice while playing around with their offerings at Sling, that they offer some sort of bundle with something called AirTV and an antenna to get local channels. This confuses me so much! LOL! I have not cut the chord, still with Spectrum. One of the issues for me is that I would need to install a antenna on my roof, and I thought the appeal of Hulu and Youtube TV was that they have your local channels. So if I were to cut the chord, I'd go with one of them and not have the hassle of dealing with antennas. Or, am I not understanding something? Do I need to install antennas for Youtube TV or Hulu TV too?


YouTube TV offers complete local network coverage in over 98% of US TV households. Hulu doesn't offer PBS and their other network coverage isn't as good as Youtube TV. You probably won't need an antenna with youtube or hulu.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

thyname said:


> The vast majority of people I personally know who are using live tv apps, are YouTube Tv users. Like 90% of them. Of course, this is just my close circle of friends and family, so nothing scientific here for those scientists or statisticians among you.
> 
> So yeah... adding the YTTV to integration is key to TiVo Stream 4K success. Sling TV users are probably a small minority


I think there is a reason TiVo will never support YTTV.... they do locals. I think TiVos next play is to release some sort of OTA DVR that goes along with this device. Sling is the perfect partner for this because they only offer locals in a few areas and even then only has some channels. YTTV offers locals almost everywhere which would make an OTA DVR unnecessary. Plus Dish is also a relatively small company, compared to Google, so it's likely easier for TiVo to partner with them and get some sort of profit sharing when someone using one of these devices signs up for Sling. (I doubt Google would even do that)


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

As of this spring, Hulu Live has 3.3M subscribers, Sling has 2.6M and YTTV has “over” 2M.

Many people here seem to think YTTV is running away with the race or Sling is some non-player.

Not at all.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> As of this spring, Hulu Live has 3.3M subscribers, Sling has 2.6M and YTTV has "over" 2M.
> 
> Many people here seem to think YTTV is running away with the race or Sling is some non-player.
> 
> Not at all.


Sling was first out the gate though. So Youtube has done fairly well. I'm new to the live tv streaming world, and I don't expect to leave Spectrum any time soon. But it was news to me that you need to dvr and an antenna with Sling for local channels. That seems like a hassle. But I guess it's a one time hassle, and you save money over the long haul or something? Versus the higher price point of youtube that includes the local channels.

It'll be interesting what happens in the next 5 years.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Plus the huge assumption with Sling is you can use easily use antenna for locals which is a non starter for many. Any streaming TV service that doesn't include the locals is not going to work for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> As of this spring, Hulu Live has 3.3M subscribers, Sling has 2.6M and YTTV has "over" 2M.
> 
> Many people here seem to think YTTV is running away with the race or Sling is some non-player.
> 
> Not at all.


What's funny is that as these services are gaining more and more channels their prices are coming more and more inline with traditional cable and DSS. Throw in a half dozen, or more, streaming services with original programming and you end up paying more for this new internet based entertainment then we were before.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Plus the huge assumption with Sling is you can use easily use antenna for locals which is a non starter for many. Any streaming TV service that doesn't include the locals is not going to work for me.


This is also why Sling is only $30 and YTTV is $50. Locals are expensive. Retransmission fees, and just the logistics of dealing with hundreds of different companies who own stations, makes them expensive.

With the option of separate apps offering the content from the big networks is there even a need for locals any more? Besides local news is there really anything broadcast on your local stations you couldn't watch some other way?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> This is also why Sling is only $30 and YTTV is $50. Locals are expensive. Retransmission fees, and just the logistics of dealing with hundreds of different companies who own stations, makes them expensive.
> 
> With the option of separate apps offering the content from the big networks is there even a need for locals any more? Besides local news is there really anything broadcast on your local stations you couldn't watch some other way?


Well, if you want commercial free versions of just ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX streaming editions then you are talking at least $40/month just for those if you get them individually. I subscribed to CBS All Access for $10/month for a couple of months just for Star Trek access mostly, so that's my only real experience of accessing that kind of service outside DVR realm. Perhaps Hulu + combination of other apps gets you there for cheaper than that, but either way you are looking at multiple apps and a not so seamless integration.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Well, if you want commercial free versions of just ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX streaming editions then you are talking at least $40/month just for those if you get them individually.


Hulu has all ABC and Fox content right? So that's $12/mo. CBS is $10/mo and Peacock is suppose to be $5/mo. So that's only $27.

I get the appeal of having a linear like service with DVR to keep all your content in one place, rather then flopping around between apps, but it's not really cheaper. You could probably get most/all of the content you actually watch from a few different apps for less. Especially if you're willing to wait and, for example, watch CW shows or The Walking Dead on Netflix after the season is over.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Hulu has all ABC and Fox content right? So that's $12/mo. CBS is $10/mo and Peacock is suppose to be $5/mo. So that's only $27.
> 
> I get the appeal of having a linear like service with DVR to keep all your content in one place, rather then flopping around between apps, but it's not really cheaper. You could probably get most/all of the content you actually watch from a few different apps for less. Especially if you're willing to wait and, for example, watch CW shows or The Walking Dead on Netflix after the season is over.


 Ad free version of Peacock I think will also be $10/month. So let's say using your numbers that's already $32/month to cover major locals (and not all of them - PBS and CW missing for example). For $50/month YTTV you get ALL locals plus a whole bunch of other channels all in 1 place. Of course it's very likely YTTV price will increase, but still going to be way less than the > $100/month I pay for Cox currently just for TV (> $200 for TV, internet, phone).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Ad free version of Peacock I think will also be $10/month. So let's say using your numbers that's already $32/month to cover the locals (and not all of them). For $50/month YTTV you get ALL locals plus a whole bunch of other channels all in 1 place. Of course it's very likely YTTV price will increase, but still going to be way less than the > $100/month I pay for Cox currently just for TV (> $200 for TV, internet, phone).


It sounds like there will be a $5/mo ad free Peacock that just includes NBC content. You have to pay $10/mo if you want the "Premium" version that includes originals. But I'm just reading that from news reports as it's not actually available yet to check.

I think YTTV is going to go up once they include Viacom channels, which should be soon. And if you add HBO and Showtime you're closer to that $100/mo.

I'm not saying it's not a little cheaper, just not drastically cheaper like everyone thought it would be. The worst part is that once cable TV starts to die off they're just going to raise the price of the internet portion to compensate, so we're going to end up back in the same boat.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I hear you. In my case the >$100/month for Cox does not include any premium channels at all, so it's pretty easy to save money pretty much with any streaming service, plus much easier way to cancel services on a monthly basis if desired. I get irked every time I have to pay the Cox bill so I think at this point I'd want to switch away from them even if it wasn't cheaper overall, but in my case it would be significantly cheaper still.


----------



## AussieFigjam (Mar 5, 2020)

@babsonnexus Nice page. I have one or two things to note:


It would be good to have a field which kept some kind of "vote" count, at least on some of the enhancements so that the Tivo engineers can get a feel for how popular that feature is (e.g. hoe many people +1 this idea)
I noticed the mention of YouTube TV in the live TV part of the list, but what I'm really looking for with YouTube TV is that all its programs, including what it has in its library and my cloud DVR recorded programs, are included in "my programs" section of the Tivo Stream app. The idea here is that if I search in that app for a show like "Criminal Minds" it will show me YouTube TV as an option to watch that show, and then allow me to launch that app in context so that it starts a specific episode of the show, or presents me with the list of available episodes. Similarly, if I add it to "my shows", the show will suddenly jump to the top of the list each time a new episode is broadcast so that I can see that there is a new episode to watch
Relating to the above point, also see my secondary comment on ordering of shows in "my shows" which I don't think is covered in your list.
Lets face it, no one actually watches TV live any more; I couldn't even tell you when most of the things I watch are actually broadcast, and I don't care, because my cloud DVR on YouTube TV records them all automatically. The "live TV" section is next to useless to me, even if it contains all my channels. The interesting thing is that it was Tivo that actually started this trend several years ago, so they, of all people, should understand this watching habit.

This is another subject, but having unlimited DVR space and the ability to record an unlimited number of channels simultaneously (ala YouTube TV) completely changes your viewing habits again; I don't even watch the news or sports live, I just record it, and then maybe watch 30 minutes behind so I can skip all the ads. I just record everything and anything that even remotely looks like it might be interesting...this is why I have YouTube TV....even if it was the same price as cable (and BTW it is still less than half what I was paying), it has several advantages that I can no longer do without.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

AussieFigjam said:


> It would be good to have a field which kept some kind of "vote" count, at least on some of the enhancements so that the Tivo engineers can get a feel for how popular that feature is (e.g. hoe many people +1 this idea)


That will require a very different tool. We'll see if I can get TiVo to hire me as Product Manager and then we'll talk about more interactive methods!



AussieFigjam said:


> I noticed the mention of YouTube TV in the live TV part of the list, but what I'm really looking for with YouTube TV is that all its programs, including what it has in its library and my cloud DVR recorded programs, are included in "my programs" section of the Tivo Stream app. The idea here is that if I search in that app for a show like "Criminal Minds" it will show me YouTube TV as an option to watch that show, and then allow me to launch that app in context so that it starts a specific episode of the show, or presents me with the list of available episodes. Similarly, if I add it to "my shows", the show will suddenly jump to the top of the list each time a new episode is broadcast so that I can see that there is a new episode to watch


Already got the recordings:










Also had this for on-demand programming:










However, I can see that said specifically apps, so I updated it to make sure it included situations like you described and then some:












AussieFigjam said:


> Relating to the above point, also see my secondary comment on ordering of shows in "my shows" which I don't think is covered in your list.


Already there:











AussieFigjam said:


> Lets face it, no one actually watches TV live any more;


Don't substitute your experience and this self-selected community for the world at large. Last Thursday at the 9:00pm hour--despite being half-full of reruns--nearly 15 million people were watching the broadcast networks alone live. Not to mention people watching cable channels, and cord-cutter who watch Pluto TV. And right now, a lot of people just have the TV on as background noise. Yes, those numbers are way down from peek, and it takes massive cultural events like the Superbowl to see huge numbers, but that is not "no one". It is still a large and measurable demographic, even if it is a shrinking one.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

thyname said:


> I have a strong feeling that will come soon. Just a feeling....


You "beta" be right, for all our sakes!


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> What's funny is that as these services are gaining more and more channels their prices are coming more and more inline with traditional cable and DSS. Throw in a half dozen, or more, streaming services with original programming and you end up paying more for this new internet based entertainment then we were before.


This is why I still have cable TV.

Plus I still like watching from a DVR vs streaming.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

schatham said:


> This is why I still have cable TV.
> 
> Plus I still like watching from a DVR vs streaming.


'Yes indeed. I have been thinking about ditching cable tv (FIOS Tv in my case) for streaming services (YTTV, Sling, Hulu Live Tv, Fubo) for a year or two now. It still does not make sense for me, from both availability and monetary point of view. Plus, as a TiVo subscriber, everything else out there, is not even close to what I get with my Tivo Bolt+ and a bunch of Minis I have


----------



## Chris Fox (Oct 11, 2002)

thyname said:


> 'Yes indeed. I have been thinking about ditching cable tv (FIOS Tv in my case) for streaming services (YTTV, Sling, Hulu Live Tv, Fubo) for a year or two now. It still does not make sense for me, from both availability and monetary point of view. Plus, as a TiVo subscriber, everything else out there, is not even close to what I get with my Tivo Bolt+ and a bunch of Minis I have


Same here. My promo with Comcast is coming to an end soon, and I'm not sure I'm willing to pay an extra $50+ per month for what I've had for the last two years.

I was really hoping that I would like the TS4k with Sling TV enough to switch, but it just doesn't hold a candle to my Roamio+Minis with One Pass.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> I think there is a reason TiVo will never support YTTV.... they do locals. I think TiVos next play is to release some sort of OTA DVR that goes along with this device. Sling is the perfect partner for this because they only offer locals in a few areas and even then only has some channels. YTTV offers locals almost everywhere which would make an OTA DVR unnecessary. Plus Dish is also a relatively small company, compared to Google, so it's likely easier for TiVo to partner with them and get some sort of profit sharing when someone using one of these devices signs up for Sling. (I doubt Google would even do that)


I thought Sling already offered a dual tuner OTA DVR that integrates with their Sling app but Tivo did not integrate the Sling OTA DVR content in the Tivo app. I thought CEO Dave Shull stated that Tivo must forget their history as a DVR company and it was all about streaming now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> I thought Sling already offered a dual tuner OTA DVR that integrates with their Sling app but Tivo did not integrate the Sling OTA DVR content in the Tivo app. I thought CEO Dave Shull stated that Tivo must forget their history as a DVR company and it was all about streaming now.


Sling does, but it's kind of techy in that it also requires an external HDD. I assume if TiVo did it they'd build some sort of all in one unit where you didn't have to bring your own HDD.

If the CEO really said that I feel sorry for anyone that bought an Edge.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

thyname said:


> I have a strong feeling that will come soon. Just a feeling.
> 
> Also, you know the Stream 4K is targeting the non-Tivo users probably. Not the current TiVo DVR owners, like me, who are unfortunately a very small minority


I think so too, which I don't understand. What's the harm in making the current base happy too? If anything, you'll sell more units. It's like we're the red-headed step child now. Being associated with us might not be good for their new business model. LOL! But if that's the case, what the hell are you doing using the TIVO name? So I'm hoping that it is coming down the pipe. Otherwise, it just makes no sense to keep your Tivo name. They could have created another company, release their dongle, and if they're worried about starting over and not having public trust, they can say something like .. "from the makers of Tivo." That may still cause confusion. LOL!


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

EWiser said:


> So you know I watch Apple TV using a vpn on the device. Let's you use British tv apps too.


How are you watching AppleTV+ with a VPN? The Apple TV app cannot be downloaded to the 4K, it is not available. Please do tell


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Sling does, but it's kind of techy in that it also requires an external HDD. I assume if TiVo did it they'd build some sort of all in one unit where you didn't have to bring your own HDD.
> 
> If the CEO really said that I feel sorry for anyone that bought an Edge.


I assume that Tivo's new DVR would transcode while recording.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

shwru980r said:


> I assume that Tivo's new DVR would transcode while recording.


I think it would need to just to ensure compatibility with the decoder in the Stream.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> As of this spring, Hulu Live has 3.3M subscribers, Sling has 2.6M and YTTV has "over" 2M.
> 
> Many people here seem to think YTTV is running away with the race or Sling is some non-player.
> 
> Not at all.


Sling has been losing customers the past few quarters. Not a good sign.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

AussieFigjam said:


> why not chose YouTube TV as the live TV provider?


Probably not their choice. I can't imagine Google just saying yes, please aggregate our tv service for us.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Dan203 said:


> Sling does, but it's kind of techy in that it also requires an external HDD. I assume if TiVo did it they'd build some sort of all in one unit where you didn't have to bring your own HDD.
> 
> If the CEO really said that I feel sorry for anyone that bought an Edge.


What he said about streaming back in January is here:
TiVo seeks 'win' in the streaming wars with new OTT device | Light Reading


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

jaselzer said:


> How are you watching AppleTV+ with a VPN? The Apple TV app cannot be downloaded to the 4K, it is not available. Please do tell


The question I was reply into was that you can use a VPN with and actual Apple TV box.

How to Set Up VPN for Apple TV | ExpressVPN


----------



## Wayne Marshall (May 20, 2020)

cwoody222 said:


> As of this spring, Hulu Live has 3.3M subscribers, Sling has 2.6M and YTTV has "over" 2M.
> 
> Many people here seem to think YTTV is running away with the race or Sling is some non-player.
> 
> Not at all.


Of course, Sling is the only one of the three to report a drop in subscribers during the first quarter. Second quarter numbers should be interesting.


----------



## Garry Seaber (Aug 3, 2020)

shwru980r said:


> I thought Sling already offered a dual tuner OTA DVR that integrates with their Sling app but Tivo did not integrate the Sling OTA DVR content in the Tivo app. I thought CEO Dave Shull stated that Tivo must forget their history as a DVR company and it was all about streaming now.


Dan, no kidding. I bought the Tivo Stream 4K knowing that it has the ability to use my Sling account. It even says in the TS4K marketing material that it supports LIVE TV, when in fact it does not capture the Other the Air(OTA) channels I get through my Sling AirTV 2 DVR. I HAVE BEEN DECEIVED BY TIVO! No support for OTA channels on my Sling App? This is a deal killer for me. As it stands right now, I will be returning my Tivo Stream 4K.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Garry Seaber said:


> Dan, no kidding. I bought the Tivo Stream 4K knowing that it has the ability to use my Sling account. It even says in the TS4K marketing material that it supports LIVE TV, when in fact it does not capture the Other the Air(OTA) channels I get through my Sling AirTV 2 DVR. I HAVE BEEN DECEIVED BY TIVO! No support for OTA channels on my Sling App? This is a deal killer for me. As it stands right now, I will be returning my Tivo Stream 4K.


Tivo CEO, Dave Shull told investors it's important for Tivo to "get over its history" and "stop using the term 'DVR."


----------

